
Are You Sure You Want to Quit the World? (2011) - pmcpinto
http://www.gq.com/story/suicide-nurse-mark-drybrough-chatrooms-li-dao?printable=true?mod=e2this
======
zedadex
Not a fan of these lengthy "storytelling" articles so I stopped reading and
did a quick search.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Francis_Melchert-
Dinke...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Francis_Melchert-Dinkel)

------
mhuangw
I've been suicidal on and off at various points in my life. Luckily I never
got involved with these kinds of communities online, as I thought they might
exacerbate the issue.

------
tamana
How is that these psychopathic people get lighter punishments for killing
people for fun, than people get for taking drugs privately or stealing money
to survive?

------
PhoenixWright
This is another reminder to be weary of strangers you meet online.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Indeed, and wary, too. On a more serious note, my sister found such a
community and they helped her to commit suicide. It does happen.

~~~
tamana
Mathematically, it seems that 99% of peole in these communities must be snuff
predators, since everyone who isn't is dead.

------
bobwaycott
From 2011. Perhaps title should reflect this.

Also, alt.suicide.holiday is a Google discussion group? Sigh.

~~~
kazinator
Indeed! If you think alt.suicide.holiday is a Google group, please, don't quit
the _world_ \--- but do quit Usenet. Thanks!

------
darishante
"ASH [alt.suicide.holiday] began as a Google discussion group"

... stopped reading at this. Do your damn research. Also, get off my lawn.

~~~
jacquesm
I think you'd be surprised at the number of people who have no idea about what
usenet is. Dejanews still lives on in google discussion groups, and that may
be the reason why it is mentioned as such, the reporter may very well realize
this is not factual but does not want to spend 3 paragraphs explaining what
usenet is, what it's rather complex ancestry is and where it ended up today.

It's a white lie. I read the article to the end, and it is actually a lot
better than you'd think from that one basic mistake in the beginning.

~~~
dsjoerg
it doesn't take three paragraphs. here, watch this: "ASH began as an internet
discussion group about why suicide rates increase over the holidays,"

------
johansch
To view this, pick your poison: pay them or subject yourself to a security
risk (i.e. disable adblocking).

~~~
lumberjack
I had no problem accessing the article. I'm using uBlock Origin.

------
apatters
This article was a morbid piece of shock journalism, the kind of thing you'd
read for the same reasons that you can't stop looking at a gruesome car crash.
So I'm actually pretty happy that I was able to remove the nag message in
Firebug and read the article with my ad blocker turned on. I would regret it
if GQ made money off of my visit and used that money to write more articles
like this.

